# Sunset - The Post Mill, Mountnessing, Essex



## petach (Oct 4, 2013)

4th October 2013. Sunset at Mountnessing, Essex
6D +17-40L




Sunset - The Post Mill, Mountnessing, Essex by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Dantana (Oct 4, 2013)

I was originally going to say, "Nice shot, but I really wish there was a glimpse of detail on the left side of the frame."

Then I clicked on the image and looked at the big upload on Flickr, like I should have done in the first place.

Beautiful image.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 5, 2013)

Keep in mind what opinions are like; I like this one for the composition but not so much the light. The sky is pretty colours but all the shadows are a bit of a distraction. I'd sure like to see the area in person though.

Jim


----------

